# La cleta "nueva" de mi "vieja": Novara Bliss 2.0



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Porque se encarabona cuando le digo vieja, lo pongo entre comillas 

Y nueva entre comillas porque en realidad es usada, en bastantes buenas condiciones tengo que admitirlo, y a un precio del que no me puedo quejar.

Pues llegó el tiempo de jubilar a la rígida que traía yo y habia adecuado para que mi esposa me acompañara en las rodadas. Ya tenía tiempo buscando un cuadro de doble suspensión pero sacando cuentas, entre cuadro, shock y suspension me hubiera gastado lo mismo que me costó esta bici. La ventaja es que es WS, y curiosamente, las medidas de tubo superior, altura del eje de centro al asiento y del suelo al eje de centro son muy similares a la rigida que pasa a jubilarse.

En cuanto al peso, no es ni un kilo mas pesada -exactamente 960 gr- que su bici anterior, que cabe decir que no era ligera, pero dice mi esposa que la siente mas agil y facil de trepar (o igual sufre del sindrome del niño con tenis nuevos: "estos corren más").

El punto es que este domingo fuimos a estrenarla al desierto, ella ya tenia como 2 meses de no pedalear y se sintió bastante bien, y contenta después de comprobar los beneficios de la doble suspensión. Ahora solo me falta terapearla para que se le quite el miedo de una caida que tuvo hace unos 3 meses, y se suelte a bajar como lo hacia antes...

Las fotos:




























Saludos!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Que onda mi estimado! excelente adquisición (no conozco esa marca pero siendo doble, ya es un avance a la que tenía antes) y qué bueno que salgas con tu mujer a rodar. Pregúntale si no tiene una amiga "rodadora" para mi sale? ja ja

Ahora, no seas cruel y quieras que baje a tu ritmo ok? Poco a poco y hasta que ella se sienta a gusto. A ver si el sábado vamos sale? Gerardo (también de este foro) se sabe una ruta de bajada muy buena.

PD. El domingo vi tu coche en el estacionamiento!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> excelente adquisición (no conozco esa marca pero siendo doble,


Es la marca propia de REI.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Que onda Marco, ahi andabamos el domingo, llegamos a las 8 en punto, ya ni hice por buscarte supuse que a esa hora todavia estabas dormido jaja.

Yo nunca dije que quiero que baje como yo, pero la verdad ya bajaba con bastante fluidez, le metía "temeridad" al asunto, hasta que se dio un muy mal golpe donde voló como 5 metros para aterrizar de cara. El casco hizo su trabajo afortunadamente y no pasó a mayores, pero los que nos hemos caído sabemos que se tarda en recuperar la confianza de nuevo. En parte por eso le cambié el vehiculo por uno FS, para que se sienta mas en control y vuelva a disfrutar como antes del catorrazo.

Y yo tampoco conocía la marca, buscando en mercado libre me encontré esa y me puse a investigar, en general tiene buenas opiniones, el equipamiento esta "decente" y tiene sus 100 mm de recorrido adelante y atrás, que para ella bastan y sobran.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> Y nueva entre comillas porque en realidad es usada, en bastantes buenas condiciones tengo que admitirlo, y a un precio del que no me puedo quejar.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ja ja, cuales corazones rotos? sólo conoces a una o has sabido de varias?

Por cierto, Jack no me hagas mala fama! el domingo a las 8:30 ya estaba en el estacionamiento esperando a un cuate que se quedó dormido ja ja. 

saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Asi es TLB, La compré en Puebla pero creo que esta es la talla S, que le quedó perfecta. Por lo que pagué por la bici, si la hubiera comprado para venderla por piezas facil le saco un 30% de ganancia. como bien dices, viene muy bien equipada de fabrica.

Afortunadamente (por aquello de que luego me reclamen) no tengo amigas para presentar, asi que Marco, aplicate a conocerlas por tu cuenta, sorry pero ahi si no te puedo ayudar.

Siempre si fueron a San Micky?

saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Esta excelente... muy buena adquisicion para una inmejorable compania!

Enhorabuena!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

No, no fuimos a San Miguel, fuimos a donde hay unas antenas de alta tensión con una bajada muy técnica y mojada, está buena y difícil. A ti te gustaría bastante. 

Este sábado vamos al Chico "Prestas" Hidalgo por si te animas. 

saludos


----------



## pablo_insane (Feb 24, 2009)

esta chula, y tiene buen angulo para cross allmountain


----------

